# معلومة تيوب قناة ثقافية تهتم بنشر



## الفهد الثائر (9 ديسمبر 2019)

*معلومة تيوب *

* 


قناة ثقافية تهتم بنشر الفيديوهات الشيقة في مجالات مختلفة 
المعلومات العامة , السياحة و السفر , الغرائب , الطرائف , التاريخ 
نعدكم بتجربة مشاهدة ممتعة معنا 
و أن نتطور بكم و معكم *
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xfbmVnbxNs
*
و ندعوكم إلي الإشتراك في القناة حتي نقدم المزيد من الفيديوهات الممتعة*
  https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvDiecFaGa6MxjqRz6g0Dnw​


----------

